# thinking bout moving to WV,TN or KY



## psinatra414 (Nov 1, 2012)

HI all
My family is considering moving out of NY taxes to high and business is slow. I was wondering how the economy is doing in WV, TN, or KY. My family, DH,2 sons, and son-in- law and daughter are all in the flooring business. We would like to purchase about 40 acres land so that everyone could have their own space to garden raise some animals and such. Anyone have any advice. Its hard in this economic climate to be in business for yourself especially in NY!


----------



## Deniser (Sep 26, 2008)

Good morning! 
I envy you (in a good way..)! We are currently living in TN and are moving back north to PA for the family business. I can only speak for TN because that's where we have lived for the last 5 years. I can't say enough good about the state. There is no state income tax, yes, the sales tax is a little higher, (9.5 - 9.75%, depending on where you live), but I'd rather pay that up front, get used to it and not have to deal with the state tax. Real estate tax is SIGNIFICANTLY less. We pay $904/year on our property of 25 acres and large home and had been paying almost $9,000 A YEAR on 1.3 acres of ground in PA. Not looking forward to that again. That all said, the roads are in much better shape, the state parks are beautiful, there are much less restrictions in various areas and it does seem to be growing. People are wanting out, just like you guys, and want to live where it seems to be more like the America we used to know. And the people...they are the best part!! Just my opinion. It is a right-to-work state. Mom and Pop businesses are still popping up and there is commercial building that seems to have picked up a little bit. We live in the Monterey/Crossville/Cookeville area of TN, so you can google search these locations to see what economic growth has been. Real estate is much more reasonable, even commercial, at least where we live, than where we had been in S.E. PA. I hope it all works out well for you! 
We have our home for sale here but it only has 25 acres. The house is huge enough to house extended family for sure, though. And the basement is certainly large enough to run a business out of the house, especially your type of business!! Just thought I'd mention that..Again, the best to you and your family!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

My wife and I bought a place in WV this past November... .57 acres with a house, some out building, some somewhat flat land that can be planted, and a lot of woods and trees.. 

The economy sure isn't what it is here in the DC area, and I'm sweating jobs... I do IT work, but I want out. I want to go back to wrenching. My wife is a legal secretary, and has already had a few people tell her they could help her out with a decent job.. 

The oil business is starting to boom in the area from what I am seeing and hearing, and there's a lot of money in it. Several people we know there work in the oil industry, or support it, ,and they are doing real well.

cost of living is cheap in the country. Especially if you can get property that has a well on it and you get in on the free gas deal like we have. All natural gas we use is free, fed of a well on our property.

Taxes are cheap.. I'm being told our taxes well only be a few hundred. Right now it's being taxed at the senior citizen rate, and we'll be paying $92.. After that, we are figuring it will be under $400 a year.. 

We've met nothing but really great people out there. Everyone has been so helpful and neighborly, and a couple even call us ever few weeks to let us know they stopped by the property and things are OK... 

If we had to do it again, we wouldn't think twice.. Found out after we bought the place a member here is even a close neighbor...


----------



## psinatra414 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the great information and well wishes its nice to know there are still places that have values like ny used to be.


----------



## rosehaven (Nov 5, 2004)

We have been in KY for the past 7.5 years. Taxes are stupid expensive here. State tax which we see very little improvements, libraries are lacking, roads are horrible, infrastructure old and service is slow. We live 45 min. outside of Louisville. Eastern KY is all but forgotten, so sad but the people are considered second class by the Western KY folks. We are looking forward to moving south. I'm a deep south girl and the folks in KY think they are southerners, NO this is not the south. Clannish yes, southern absolutely not. The folks are nice but not warm. I love the land we have and most of the weather but that's not enough to keep us here. You asked..........

God bless you and your family


----------

